# TC distinguished greetings and regards im having a phasis of troubadour & trouvieres



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*TC distinguished greetings and regards im having a phasis of troubadour & trouvieres*

I purchashed a lot of Troubadour & Troviere music and feel connected spiritualy whit this era am ian old soul or whhat?

Just wondering, ever wonder, i mean what your cue on this, are you like me catapult gently into an era when you shut down and listen to the music, is my karma old, i know my familly name roots or pre greco-latin, yet native of europe scattered montain people of europe alpine specie(i hate talking about this whiteout sounding like david duke) jeez.. 

But anyway all im trying to says is i come from a people native of west europe scattered in france , mainly northern scotland, northern italy, but whatever.

This is why i guess i like the groenlanndite gemstone i were in a silver necklace IT'S PRICY RARE AVENTURINE BLUE-ISH GREEN WEAR BY PASTOR IN GREENLAND , it's a rare stone from Greenlland 3.8 billion years, because ifeel that old, my familly exist in dinosaur phreehistoriic before germanic invasion of europe...

Thanks for reading or interrest love you ladie's &gentelmens. :tiphat:


----------



## endelbendel (Jul 7, 2018)

Also a fan of Renaissance music. Just somethin about it. Feels good. Perhaps being ur-music, at the beginning of Western musical expression, and meant for all.


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Some of the troubador music is amazing. Have you examined the minnesaengers as well? I enjoy this:






Also to endelbendel, the troubadors precede what is commonly thought of as the Renaissance. So did Guillaume de Machaut and Guillaume Dufay, but they were cetainly great composers:
















I even enjoy the early organum school of Paris:


----------

